# Jeffs Original Rub



## bluesman (Feb 20, 2017)

I purchased Jeffs Naked Rib Rub, BBQ sauce, And Texas Rib Rub quite awhile ago. I see recipes calling for Jeffs Original Rub. My question is, is Jeffs Naked Rib Rub the same recipe as Jeffs Original Rub Rub??


----------



## briggy (Feb 20, 2017)

Jeff's original is the one you can get from this site (paid) - not from his book.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)

Mine came as Jeff's original rub recipe  (which is the naked or jeffs rub) And Jeff's Texas style rub recipe,


----------



## joe black (Feb 20, 2017)

Naked and Original are the same recipe and it's wonderful.  Very user friendly and can be tweaked to suit your personal taste.  The same is with the sauce.


----------



## lemans (Feb 20, 2017)

Jeff's rub and sauce arethe best .. you gotta have it!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2017)

Agree with the above!

Al


----------



## sundown farms (Feb 21, 2017)

We like his Texas Rub better than any we have made and that covers a lot of years. Need to try the original again with less sugar. Being from Houston we are partial to the less sweet --although it is not as sweet as many others. Nice to know the original is also called Naked Rib Rub--but I do not think that will warm up the wife much.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2017)

I love both of his two rubs and the sauce.   Bacon wrapped onion rings with his original rub and sauce?  OMG!!


----------

